# Problem with Calendar sync in GummyCharged FE 2.0



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

So I had upgraded to GummyCharged GBE 2.0 9/28/2011 and I wasn't happy with how it was running. Everything worked OK, but I just had some strange crashes, random warm reboots, and occasional lag/freezing. I know I said everything worked - but crashes, etc - but truly when things weren't freezing, etc everything did work.

Since I wasn't happy with how it was running, I decided to go back to GummyCharged FE 1.9.1. I had a CWM backup of my previous setup. I attempted a restore that failed. So I ended up having to go back to stock and re-root, etc. I saw that GC FE 2.0 was out, so I followed the directions located here to do a clean install of it.

So, everything seemed to go OK after following those directions. I began to set up my email accounts, etc. I had some initial problems with the android market not wanting to download my apps, but they eventually started going. I had a very odd issue in which Google Music wouldn't update, but it eventually worked itself out too. So, I have 2 main email accounts I check - my personal gmail account and a work-related "corporate" exchange account. I use both Google calendar (personal) and the calendar in my corporate account for work-related appointments. These worked fine in the past.

I can open the calendar app, but none of my appointments show up. In the app, if I hit the menu button, select "More" and click "calendars" it kicks me back to the home screen with a message that says: The application Calendar (process.com.android.calendar) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again. and there's a Force Close button.

If I go to Settings and then Accounts & sync, It lists my gmail account and my corporate account. The corporate account has a red sync icon and it says Sync error below it. At the bottom of the scren it says: Sync is currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly. See screenshot:
View attachment 3636


My google account has a green sync icon, but if I go in to it, Calendar is not even listed there and I can't add it. See Screenshot: 
View attachment 3637


If I go in to my corporate account, there are two checkboxes - one for syncing contacts (which works) and a second one that says "sync com.android.cal...<and the rest is too big for the text field>" along with the same error message. See screenshot:
View attachment 3638


So, next I went to Settings, Applications, Manage applications. I clicked "All" at the top and scrolled down to the "C's" to see what's going on with the calendar app. First thing I noticed is that the Calendar Sync Adapter has a size of 0.00B. After googling about this issue, I found a few results, but none of the solutions worked for me - one solution was to go and find Calendar Storage in this list, go into it, and clear the data. I don't even have Calendar Storage listed. See screenshot:
View attachment 3639


Oddly enough, "Car Home" appears twice in that app list and both have a size of 0.00B as well - but that app launches no problem - not really related to my issue, just interesting.

[Edit:] Finally got a logcat - here it is: http://pastebin.com/Zm8AKwdE

So, does anyone have any suggestions? Do I need to re-install again? Do I need to provide more info? Please help (and thanks!)


----------



## pjohanse (Oct 1, 2011)

Did you upgrade to the touchwiz email app? Or are you using the standard one? There is a documented issue where calendar syncing won't work if you install the twemail.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm using whatever came with the ROM. Email itself seems to work fine. I just don't understand why the calendar won't sync and I don't even get an OPTION for calendar under my google account.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

well, I decided to go back to GC 1.9 - that's what I came from originally. So I did, and now I"m still having these sync issues.

I wonder if it was the updated radio drivers I did? I'm going to put them back to EE4 and see what happens.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

jaffo said:


> well, I decided to go back to GC 1.9 - that's what I came from originally. So I did, and now I"m still having these sync issues.
> 
> I wonder if it was the updated radio drivers I did? I'm going to put them back to EE4 and see what happens.


Sorry to hear you are having troubles. It's odd that the problem stuck, even though you went to a setup that worked previously. I'm assuming you ODINed to 1.9? I can't imagine the radio to be at fault with this (although you never know I suppose - what were you on prior to going back to EE4?) - is there anything else that you are doing that you may not have done before (when it worked)? Are you on wifi? I know little to nothing on such things, but is it possible that the exchange server you are trying to sync with is down or having issues?


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, the radio was a shot in the dark anyway - made no difference whatsoever.

I know that the exchange server I am connecting to works - I have a nook color (running CM7) that can connect to it just fine over wifi. On my charge, I've tried it both over wifi and mobile data with no success.

I'm still confused, though, as to why I don't even *get* the option to have my google calendar sync at all. Even if I remove my "corporate" account, google calendar doesn't re-appear.

Maybe I'll try a total clean install over the weekend. I just don't get it.


----------



## bicycle019 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am having the same issue with GC FE 2.0 and calendar. Same "The application Calendar (process.com.android.calendar) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again." error the OP received and none of my calendar entries are syncing with the phone.

Anybody have any luck with fixing this? So far everything else in GC seems to be working fine, and the added speed/performance has really been noticeable.

EDIT:
Found the problem, calendar was somehow deleted. Uploaded copies of CalendarProvider.apk and GoogleCalendarSyncAdaptor.apk to my SD card, installed via gummytoolbox in Terminal Emulator. Sync worked, all my events are now in my calendar.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

"bicycle019 said:


> Found the problem, calendar was somehow deleted. Uploaded copies of CalendarProvider.apk and GoogleCalendarSyncAdaptor.apk to my SD card, installed via gummytoolbox in Terminal Emulator. Sync worked, all my events are now in my calendar.


Where did you grab those apk's from? I would like to try this.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

You can extract them from any EE4 ROM.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, I got my calendar syncing again. Thanks for the suggestions.

Now, I'm going to be brave/stupid and upgrade to FE 2.0 again. Hopefully I can muddle through any problems I encounter.


----------



## bicycle019 (Oct 8, 2011)

From this thread: http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-charge-rooting-roms-hacks/92873-lost-my-calendar.html


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I finally got everything squared away thanks to everyone's help. I also got back up to FE 2.0 successfully. Thx again.


----------

